# Moving from UK back to US with spouse



## adamr (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,

My wife is planning to join me in the UK and we're about to submit the visa.

However, we were wondering - if we were to go back to the US, the time frame and process involved in doing it?

To add, a family member of her's would more than happily give us accommodation and financial support for the forms.

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

She would need to sponsor you.

Start here:

Green Card for an Immediate Relative of a U.S. Citizen | USCIS

Timescale would depend on where the application was filed. I think after her being resident in the UK she could do Direct Consular filing in London.

Usually doing DCF takes a shorter time. 2 to three months? Doing filing via the US takes between 6 to 9 months.

Family/friends can joint sponsor for the financial requirements.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

Crawford said:


> She would need to sponsor you.
> 
> Start here:
> 
> ...


So family can help you meet the financial requirements? 
What about savings? I've got a substantial amount of savings under my and my grandmother's names in American banks. 
I'm considering going back to America towards the end of my British visa, for employment prospects. Obviously as a current British resident, I don't have an American income. 
I've been trying to do a bit of research about the subject, but most of the info seems to be regarding Americans applying from inside of America, so its a bit confusing.


----------



## meganf0412 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi there,

My husband (British) and I (American) are interested in moving from the UK back to the US. I have been here in the UK since October of last year on a settlement visa but both of us are ready to move back. Would we be able to use a sponsor as our sole way of meeting the financial requirement? I have an aunt and uncle who would definitely meet any income/ savings requirements who are more than happy to help.

I ask because we would prefer to move back together and then look for jobs once we are both in the states. But I want to make sure that this is an option before starting the process/ Paying any fees. 

Also, I would prefer to not have to actually take any money/ resources from our sponsor, as we can find jobs and stay with friends for a few weeks while settling in. Will a sponsor have to do anything in this process other than confirm that they can support us if we need it? 

Thank you in advance for any advice!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

meganf0412 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband (British) and I (American) are interested in moving from the UK back to the US. I have been here in the UK since October of last year on a settlement visa but both of us are ready to move back. Would we be able to use a sponsor as our sole way of meeting the financial requirement? I have an aunt and uncle who would definitely meet any income/ savings requirements who are more than happy to help.
> 
> ...


You can pull the legal verbiage for AoS sponsors off this link
Affidavit of Support | USCIS


----------

